# "Christian Arabs" Support Israel IDF



## MJB12741 (Mar 28, 2015)

Who among us can blame the Christians in the region for wanting to serve in the IDF?

It s hard to be a Christian Arab in Israel but not because of Jews Observer


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 28, 2015)

Are Muslim Arabs who support and are IN the IDF too ya know. Israel isn't anti-Muslim, just anti-terrorist.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 28, 2015)

This is the position of Arab Christians, not one Christian Zionist nutcase:

"In a recent op-ed in the _Wall Street Journal_, Israeli Ambassador Michael Oren claimed that Christians in Israel are better off than their brethren anywhere else in the Middle East. Two Sundays ago, "60 Minutes" made clear he attempted to intimidate Bob Simon by going over Simon's head to speak to Jeff Fager, the head of CBS News and executive producer of "60 Minutes," to complain that Simon's story on Christian Palestinians was "a hatchet job" against Israel. In fact, it was a hard-hitting, but honest piece in which Simon helped to expose the terrible harm the Israeli occupation -- not Muslim Palestinians as the ambassador claimed -- is doing to Christian Palestinians in the Holy Land.

I am a Palestinian Christian, now a U.S. citizen, and my own experience and that of my family attest to the falsity of Ambassador Oren's assertion. I was born in East Jerusalem, Jordan in 1952, only a few years after my family and the majority of Palestinians fled from their homes when the newly established Jewish state took over three-quarters of historical Palestine. My family, like almost all the other Palestinians who fled -- Christians and Muslims alike -- became refugees, losing their fields, orchards, homes and practically everything else, to Israel. Israel defied the international consensus and a U.N. resolution calling on it to allow the Palestinian refugees to return. ..."

Palestinian Christians Against the Occupation Philip Farah


----------



## Daniyel (Mar 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> This is the position of Arab Christians, not one Christian Zionist nutcase:
> 
> "In a recent op-ed in the _Wall Street Journal_, Israeli Ambassador Michael Oren claimed that Christians in Israel are better off than their brethren anywhere else in the Middle East. Two Sundays ago, "60 Minutes" made clear he attempted to intimidate Bob Simon by going over Simon's head to speak to Jeff Fager, the head of CBS News and executive producer of "60 Minutes," to complain that Simon's story on Christian Palestinians was "a hatchet job" against Israel. In fact, it was a hard-hitting, but honest piece in which Simon helped to expose the terrible harm the Israeli occupation -- not Muslim Palestinians as the ambassador claimed -- is doing to Christian Palestinians in the Holy Land.
> 
> ...


Actually the numbers speaks for themselves, while more and more Arab Christians joining IDF voluntarily you are posting some article in the name of one.
Lame as always and back to being ignored


----------



## theliq (Mar 29, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > This is the position of Arab Christians, not one Christian Zionist nutcase:
> ...


The amount would be merely a piss in the ocean.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> This is the position of Arab Christians, not one Christian Zionist nutcase:
> 
> "In a recent op-ed in the _Wall Street Journal_, Israeli Ambassador Michael Oren claimed that Christians in Israel are better off than their brethren anywhere else in the Middle East. Two Sundays ago, "60 Minutes" made clear he attempted to intimidate Bob Simon by going over Simon's head to speak to Jeff Fager, the head of CBS News and executive producer of "60 Minutes," to complain that Simon's story on Christian Palestinians was "a hatchet job" against Israel. In fact, it was a hard-hitting, but honest piece in which Simon helped to expose the terrible harm the Israeli occupation -- not Muslim Palestinians as the ambassador claimed -- is doing to Christian Palestinians in the Holy Land.
> 
> ...






 Now we will have the truth and lets see you counter the words of Christians.

Ethnic Cleansing Christians Middle East Gaza Islamists
The ethnic cleansing of Christians in Gaza by Hamas and other Islamists is a story rarely told in Western media.

It doesn’t fit the dishonest media narrative of Hamas and its supporters being victims.

This report by Israeli channel i24, which we have been using for a live feed during the current war, is from January 2014:


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 29, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > This is the position of Arab Christians, not one Christian Zionist nutcase:
> ...






 The numbers of Christians leaving gaza and the west bank combined with the numbers entering Israel tell the true story.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






90% of Palestinian Christians ethnically cleansed since 2006 is not to be denied, and the fat that those willing to speak out say that it is the arab muslims to blame tells the true story. The Christians that managed to escape and entered Israel apply to join the IDF so they can get revenge on the arab muslims, and rightly so in my opinion.


----------



## Daniyel (Mar 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


There are plenty of minorities in Israel, but of course you wouldn't care much as long as one Arab Christian said what you want him to say, you are far from making a point here.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 29, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Monte is so funny.  Oh  how the truth hurts him.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 30, 2015)

Israeli Arab Christians Joining Israeli Army in Greater Numbers Washington Free Beacon


----------



## montelatici (Mar 30, 2015)

Here is how one Palestinian Christian feels about it. There are traitors within all groups.  Palestinian Christians despise Israel and what the Zionists did to their forefathers, i.e. stole their land, killed  and evicted them.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Here is how one Palestinian Christian feels about it. There are traitors within all groups.  Palestinian Christians despise Israel and what the Zionists did to their forefathers, i.e. stole their land, killed  and evicted them.



OMG!  Monte found a Palestinian Christian who does not like Israel & the IDF.  Take that you Zionists.   Ya gotta love Monte for all the laughs he gives us..  Heh Heh!


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah monte.  Just one.  WOW, what a hero you must feel like.

But keep lapping up the slop they feed you you stupid ignorant pig.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## montelatici (Mar 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Yeah monte.  Just one.  WOW, what a hero you must feel like.
> 
> But keep lapping up the slop they feed you you stupid ignorant pig.



You are quite funny.  The facts just don't affect you at all.  You are the poster child for cognitive dissonance.  Facts are facts.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah monte.  Just one.  WOW, what a hero you must feel like.
> ...


 
The irony is strong in your post.
Quietly East Jerusalem Palestinians acquiring Israeli citizenship 972 Magazine


----------



## toastman (Mar 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Here is how one Palestinian Christian feels about it. There are traitors within all groups.  Palestinian Christians despise Israel and what the Zionists did to their forefathers, i.e. stole their land, killed  and evicted them.


Palestinian children are brainwashed to believe lies about Israel. Many of them are taught to hate and that killing innocent Jews is a good thing. 
What a vile and disgusting culture.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah monte.  Just one.  WOW, what a hero you must feel like.
> ...




And you sir are a master of concordant discord for which I for one sure love you for all the laughs you provide.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The facts just don't affect you at all.  You are the poster child for cognitive dissonance.  Facts are facts.



No I have learned plenty from here.  It has made me do much research into the conflict. I have the facts.  You do not.

In fact, they way you twist the facts must be just like how many joints you twist in one day to smoke.  that is the only way I could possibly be as deluded as you are.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


>



This video =


----------



## montelatici (Mar 30, 2015)

Just a Palestinian Christian telling the truth. I know that the truth doesn't sit well with knuckleheads.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The facts just don't affect you at all.  You are the poster child for cognitive dissonance.  Facts are facts.
> ...


 
You have stumbled across the hole in Monte's anti-Israel POV. It is based not on fact but rather on a hateful ideology which justifies all the lying.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Just fact.  The hate comes from you ZioNazis.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Here is how one Palestinian Christian feels about it. There are traitors within all groups.  Palestinian Christians despise Israel and what the Zionists did to their forefathers, i.e. stole their land, killed  and evicted them.







 Part of Electronic Intifada so not to be believed. No proof that the female is a Christian or even a female. You lose again Abdul.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah monte.  Just one.  WOW, what a hero you must feel like.
> ...






 Right up until they destroy your links, then you leave them out so the truth ant be seen. As in your link that showed Jews owned 8.4% of Palestine, Christians owned 1% of Palestine and arab muslims owned just 0.8% of Palestine.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...







 And here we have another islamomoron posting an OXYMORON

 Still waiting for one of these to explain how you can defend the Jews rights to a homeland while mass murdering Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Just a Palestinian Christian telling the truth. I know that the truth doesn't sit well with knuckleheads.






 Is that why you ignore it so often ?


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 31, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The facts just don't affect you at all.  You are the poster child for cognitive dissonance.  Facts are facts.
> ...



Them poppies must be good this year.  Right Monte?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Please be careful not to offend Monte with documented facts.  Where would we go for fun & laughs if we piss him off & he leaves us?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Why to the M.E. board where they hang out when they have lost the argument on here.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



They don't like it when you post documented facts.  Why do they stay here in the USA to remain miserable with US support for Israel when they can go live in some Muslim country?  Oh well, gotta  love 'em for all the laughs they give us.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 6, 2015)

Can anyone blame Christian Arabs fighting for Israel?

Meet the Arab Christians who want to fight for Israel - Telegraph


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 6, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Can anyone blame Christian Arabs fighting for Israel?
> 
> Meet the Arab Christians who want to fight for Israel - Telegraph


The existance of Israel bring balance and protection for christians in the region.  Without them the christians would be wiped out as in ISIS and egypt.  There might be some haven but not for long.  From Lebanon to Iran, christians would be less than second class citizens and either forced to leave or killed.  Within a century, if that long, there would be no christians in the holyland or middle east.
Israel is open to christian pray in the holy sites.  It permits pilgrimage for christians around the world.
Even christian palestinians would be short lived if Israel fell.  They have been targeted in gaza and force to leave in places like Bethlehem.  Christian places would be destroyed or converted to mosques.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone blame Christian Arabs fighting for Israel?
> ...



Sure seems like if the Musdlims keep it up killing Christians & stealing their lands that another Crusade is on the horizon.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



You have never posted a "documented fact".  You post exclusively Hasbara propaganda. But you are hilarious.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone blame Christian Arabs fighting for Israel?
> ...



If it wasn't for the existence of Israel (and U.S. policy against secular Arab states)  Christians would be a vibrant community in the Middle East and there would still be a significant Christian community in Palestine.  The Iraqi cabinet under Saddam had Christians in powerful positions, same in Syria.  As for the Palestinian Christians, see below.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2015)

Here's a documented fact for you Monti. You're a racist, liar and propaganda machine


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You post exclusively Hasbara propaganda.



Hey look, Monti is learning some tricks from Challenger, pbel, Fanger, etc.  Just call us hasbara!

What a joke!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2015)

toastman said:


> Here's a documented fact for you Monti. You're a racist, liar and propaganda machine



How is that a  documented fact.  Stating fact and linking to academic and/or governmental sources that confirm the fact does not make one a liar or a propaganda machine.  It can, however, upset those that have grown up on Zionist propaganda.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a documented fact for you Monti. You're a racist, liar and propaganda machine
> ...



Hey Monte, did you hear the one about "Israel is stealing 'Palestinian' land"?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, what do you call people coming from another continent and taking the land on another continent and evicting the people that were living on the land?  Is the land being borrowed?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Unlike you islamonazi pallywood propaganda then, that is destroyed within seconds of you posting it.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...







 The pallywood production forced on the Christians by the arab muslims. Now see the truth in the demographics that show a 90% decline in Christians yet a 10 climb in arab muslims. Where is the ethnic cleansing taking place again ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a documented fact for you Monti. You're a racist, liar and propaganda machine
> ...






 So when will you start doing this, and getting the facts right. Like not passing of a "white paper" as British law for starters, and then not passing of a report made by a committee as a true record. 
 You are a complete moron and prove it every day, so the original remark is proven fact you are a racist, liar and very inept propaganda machine.


----------



## toastman (Apr 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Well said Phoenall. He's a hypocrite too, calling people propagandists while he spews it non stop.


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Are Muslim Arabs who support and are IN the IDF too ya know. Israel isn't anti-Muslim, just anti-terrorist.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Well, what do you call people coming from another continent and taking the land on another continent and evicting the people that were living on the land?  Is the land being borrowed?






 Arab muslims of course, and they have been doing it for the past 1400 years

 Now remind me again under 1922 INTERNATIONAL LAW who was the legal owners of the M.E.  Then under INTERNATIONAL LAW who did they grant title of the land to after having disposed of 98% of the land to arab muslims. What provisions under INTERNATIONAL LAW of the time were made for the arab muslims, and what where they offered over and above their legal rights of the time.

 Lets see how honest you really are when you answer these questions in full, and don't use islamonazi pallywood propaganda sources.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what do you call people coming from another continent and taking the land on another continent and evicting the people that were living on the land?  Is the land being borrowed?
> ...




I only use archival material from academic or government archives.  The legal "owners" were the people of Palestine.  The Mandatory held the land in trust to, as per the Covenant of the League of Nations:

*"ARTICLE 22.*

To those colonies and territories which as a consequence of the late war have ceased to be under the sovereignty of the States which formerly governed them and which are inhabited by peoples not yet able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world, *there should be applied the principle that the well-being and development of such peoples form a sacred trust of civilisation and that securities for the performance of this trust should be embodied in this Covenant."
*
Obviously, the British Mandatory failed to comply with respect to the Christians and Muslims of Palestine, but rather facilitated the mass migration of Jews  who intended to evict or otherwise remove the Muslims and Christians that British should have protected.

The mandate was a legal and administrative instrument, not a geographical territory. 

Avalon Project - The Covenant of the League of Nations


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




Who has passed anything as "law". You are delusional.  The Survey of Palestine, is the defining document of Mandatory Palestine.  It is an official U.S. Government Report and is held in the archives of the U.S. State Department.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

yada yada yada. The land did not belong to Arabs for 800 years.  Jews now have it, it's not going to change.


----------



## toastman (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> yada yada yada. The land did not belong to Arabs for 800 years.  Jews now have it, it's not going to change.


Poor deluded pro Palestinian who simply cannot handle the truth. You got to have pity for them


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Well, what do you call people coming from another continent and taking the land on another continent and evicting the people that were living on the land?  Is the land being borrowed?



Got news for you.  All Muslim lands are stolen lands conquered by force against the indigenous populations.  And Palestine is no exception as JEWS were among the natives of the land & not a Muslim Palestinian around until many centuries later.  The overwhelming majority of today's Palestinians are squatters on Israel's ancient land with no titles or deeds whatsoever to the land they stole.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2015)

The Palestinians were nearly all Christians at one time, it was the state religion of the Roman Empire after Constantine. It was a requirement.  Today's Muslim Palestinians are merely those same Christians that converted to Islam.  And of course, they owned most of the land up to 1947, until the Jewish invaders evicted them and stole the land.  This is just fact. And, the land owned by the Christians and Muslims was registered in their names for tax purposes.  

The British, in 1945-1946, compiled a survey including a review of the registries and determined who owned the land in Palestine.  The survey determined that Jews owned less than 5% of the land in Palestine in 1943.  Christians and Muslims owned over 95% of the land.  This is confirmed in a table on page 555 of the Survey of Palestine vol. 2.  Available for download at the Berman Jewish Policy Archivel at:

A Survey of Palestine Volume 2 Berman Jewish Policy Archive NYU Wagner

So quit this continuous lying you ignorant propagandist.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

^^^^^^
Bullshat you're a bullshatter.  Explain why the Jews were a majority in Jerusalem in the main city of Palestine in 1896.  You can't.  Explain why Hebron had Jews who's ancestry went back to the days of the first Crusades.  That is, before Arab animals committed genocide and ethnic cleansing in 1929. 

That means the Arab claims to Jerusalem and Hebron are all bullshit, just like your lies. 

Admit that Arabs invaded the Israel, just like they did everywhere else.  Admit that the land was under Ottoman control for 700 years and that means they had jack to say as to what happened to it when the Ottomans were conquered by the Brits.  Only problem is the Jews did not let the Arabs commit ethnic cleansing like they did and are currently doing all over the middle east.

You're an Islamo terrorist ass kissing false propogandist.

Muslim plan for "Palestine":

*After Saturday Comes Sunday*

*History of usage*
According to a publication by the American Foreign Policy Council, the proverb in the form ‘After Saturday, Sunday’, was brandished as a popular slogan among supporters of Haj Amin al-Husseini’s faction during the 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine. The message is reported to have meant that once the Jews had been driven out, the Christians would be expelled.

At that time, it is attested as a Lebanese Christian proverb in Christian circles among the Maronite community, who read the Palestinian revolt against Great Britain as a foretaste of what they imagined might befall their community were Lebanese Muslims to gain ascendancy.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2015)

"


Roudy said:


> ^^^^^^
> Bullshat you're a bullshatter.  Explain why the Jews were a majority in Jerusalem in the main city of Palestine in 1896.  You can't.  Explain why Hebron had Jews who's ancestry went back to the days of the first Crusades.  That is, before Arab animals committed genocide and ethnic cleansing in 1929.
> 
> That means the Arab claims to Jerusalem and Hebron are all bullshit, just like your lies.
> ...



"Bullshat you're a bullshatter. Explain why the Jews were a majority in Jerusalem in the main city of Palestine in 1896. "

Because as the British demographers concluded, European Jews began flooding Palestine, particularly Jerusalem starting in 1850.  It is you who is the bullshitting ignoramus.

"There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. *Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems. *A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race. *Some 77,000 of the population are Christians,* in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.

*The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000.* *Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews.* In the following 30 years a few hundreds came to Palestine. Most of them were animated by religious motives; they came to pray and to die in the Holy Land, and to be buried in its soil.

Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> ...



Still can't explain how come Jews were a majority in Jerusalem, and Hebron Jews go back to before to the Crusades?

1921, the 700,000 included Transjordan as well.  Forked tongued liar can't tell the truth.  Should I refer you to the Palestine mandate in 1920 where transjordan was included?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2015)

Why do you post Hasbara maps copyrighted in 2006?  Do you think they convince anyone?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Why do you post Hasbara maps copyrighted in 2006?  Do you think they convince anyone?


Up yours.  Anything that exposes your lies is called Hasbara.  How about an actual document from 1922 indicating Transjordan as PALESTINE MANDATE. "Palestine", the worlds greatest hoax:


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2015)

*REPORT*

*by His Majesty's Government in the United Kingdom*
*of Great Britain and Northern Ireland to the*
*Council of the League of Nations*
*on the Administration of
Palestine and Trans-Jordan*



Mandate for Palestine - Report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations 31 December 1932 

or

"X.--TRANS-JORDANIA.

Included in the area of the Palestine Mandate is the territory of Trans-Jordania. It is bounded on the north by the frontier of Syria, placed under the mandate of France; on the south by the kingdom of the Hejaz; and on the west by the line of the Jordan and the Dead Sea; while on the east it stretches into the desert and ends--the boundary is not yet defined--where Mesopotamia begins. Trans-Jordania has a population of probably 350,000 people. It contains a few small towns and large areas of fertile land, producing excellent wheat and barley. The people are partly settled townsmen and agriculturists, partly wandering Bedouin; the latter, however, cultivate areas, more or less fixed, during certain seasons of the year.

When Palestine west of the Jordan was occupied by the British Army and placed under a British military administration, over *Trans-Jordania and a large part of Syria there was established an Arab administration, with its capital at Damascus. *The ruler was His Highness the Emir Feisal, the third son of H.M. King Hussein, the King of the Hejaz. When Damascus was occupied by French troops in July, 1920, and the Emir Feisal withdrew, it was necessary to adopt fresh measures in Trans-Jordania. I proceeded to the central town of Salt on August 20th, and, at an assembly of notables and sheikhs of the district, announced that His Majesty's Government favoured the establishment of a system of local self- government, assisted by a small number of British officers as advisers.


Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921 


*
*
As you can see, Trans-Jordan is quite separate.
*
*


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> *REPORT*
> 
> *by His Majesty's Government in the United Kingdom
> of Great Britain and Northern Ireland to the
> ...



Trans-Jordan ceased to exist as part of the mandate of Palestine right before the establishment of Israel and therefore the population stats you quoted included Trans-Jordan as well.  The area now known as Israel only had less than 300,000 Arab invaders.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

In early 1921, prior to the convening of the Cairo Conference, the Middle East Department of the Colonial Office set out the situation as follows:

Distinction to be drawn between Palestine and Trans-Jordan under the Mandate. His Majesty's Government are responsible under the terms of the Mandate for establishing in Palestine a national home for the Jewish people. They are also pledged by the assurances given to the Sherif of Mecca in 1915 to recognise and support the independence of the Arabs in those portions of the (Turkish) vilayet of Damascus in which they are free to act without detriment to French interests. The western boundary of the Turkish vilayet of Damascus before the war was the River Jordan. Palestine and Trans-Jordan do not, therefore, stand upon quite the same footing. At the same time, the two areas are economically interdependent, and their development must be considered as a single problem. Further, His Majesty's Government have been entrusted with the Mandate for "Palestine". If they wish to assert their claim to Trans-Jordan and to avoid raising with other Powers the legal status of that area, they can only do so by proceeding upon the assumption that Trans-Jordan forms part of the area covered by the Palestine Mandate. In default of this assumption Trans-Jordan would be left, under article 132 of the Treaty of Sèvres, to the disposal of the principal Allied Powers. Some means must be found of giving effect in Trans-Jordan to the terms of the Mandate consistently with "recognition and support of the independence of the Arabs"


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2015)

What does that have to do with the Palestinians?  Nothing at all.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> What does that have to do with the Palestinians?  Nothing at all.


No nothing, other than you yet again lied about Palestine having 700,000 Palestinians.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 8, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Who among us can blame the Christians in the region for wanting to serve in the IDF?
> 
> It s hard to be a Christian Arab in Israel but not because of Jews Observer



True. It's the only way they can get all the benefits Jewish Israelis are entitled to and another way the Zionist regime uses the tried and tested "divide and rule" policy, (first used with the Druze) and learned from the British who were the all time experts when we had our empire.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 NO you use any material that you can twist or manipulate to meet with your islamoinazi jew hatred and propaganda.

 As in Britain did everything it could to refuse Jews entry into Palestine, including sending them to death camps, something you totally ignore. And the International Laws of the time are another thing you ignore and try to force more current ones retrospectively on the Jews alone.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







You don't pass International laws, you allow them to develop through treaties. And the LoN did just this in regards to Palestine when they allocated 98% as arab muslim homelands and a scant 2% as Jewish homeland. You constantly use hruchills white paper as if it was a British law, when it never was a law just a document inviting others to comment and debabte. That is why it died a death  because it had no one to support it.

 YOU  ARE A RACIST JEW HATING ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDIST LIAR AND THE WHOLE WORLD CAN SEE THIS.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





 You forget that there where two distinct mandates, or do you ignore this fact hoping it will go away.

 The Mandate for Palestine was a treaty that entered into INTERNATIONAL LAW, which set up the British mandate for palestine


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Who among us can blame the Christians in the region for wanting to serve in the IDF?
> ...






 So what benefits do the Jews get that the Christians don't. And please use non partisan links to prove your fantasy claims.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



*sigh* The Mandate for Palestine was not a treaty.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Want to prove that then ?


----------



## Challenger (Apr 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




You want me to prove a negative? Seriously? What a twat.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 No I want you to prove that the MANDATE FOR PALESTINE was not a treaty as you falsely claim. So SERIOUSLY prove that you are not a islamonazi propagandist that just wants to defend terrorists while racially demonising the Jews


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

A "treaty" is usually an agreement between sovereigns/nations and sometimes between international organizations.  A LoN mandate was a form of  legal status for a territory.  Calling it a treaty is a stretch.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> A "treaty" is usually an agreement between sovereigns/nations and sometimes between international organizations.  A LoN mandate was a form of  legal status for a territory.  Calling it a treaty is a stretch.






 WRONG AGAIN Abdul    a Treaty does not need to be anything more than an acceptance of certain actions and can be made by one body acting for all. In the case of the LoN because the members are from many nations the treaties are made amongst themselves. So because the LoN was involved as well as the nations who were members the MANDATE FOR PALESTINE was a treaty, but the separate articles as in the British Palestinian Mandate were not.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 8, 2015)

Treaty Shmeaty, the land wasn't under Arab control for 800 years.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > A "treaty" is usually an agreement between sovereigns/nations and sometimes between international organizations.  A LoN mandate was a form of  legal status for a territory.  Calling it a treaty is a stretch.
> ...



You can make up things all you want.  You will find that treaties are traditionally agreements between sovereign/nations.  However, reread your post.  It makes no sense.  Plus, it really doesn't matter whether it was a treaty or not.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Changing horses mid stream proves yet again that you are unable to justify your antasies YET AGAIN.


IT IS YOU THAT MAKES THINGS UP AND LIES BECAUSE YOU ARE A RACIST MUSLIM


----------



## Challenger (Apr 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So you want me to prove the non-existance of something that does not exist? OKaaay. As you are so convinced my claims are false, it should be easy to disprove them, so this is just more trolling, isn't it?


----------



## Challenger (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Well it does actually as a Treaty is binding on the sovereign states that sign it unless they subsequently formally abrogate it. Phoney is just blustering because he hasn't got a clue as to what he's talking about. He's just rehashing stuff he's seen posted by others but has failed to understand. The guy is just trolling again.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Treaty Shmeaty, the land wasn't under Arab control for 800 years.


Nor Jewish control for 2,011 years and that's being generous.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Treaty Shmeaty, the land wasn't under Arab control for 800 years.
> ...




Which came first, Solomon's Temple or the Al Asqa Mosque?  Golly gee, who is stealing who's land?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Treaty Shmeaty, the land wasn't under Arab control for 800 years.
> ...



Jews maintained a presence throughout the millenia, that's been documented.

History of the Jews and Judaism in the Land of Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



For how many more generations will Israel allow the Palestinian squatters to remain?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Israel will be annexing the West Bank soon.  Jordan is going to have to take back some Palestinians, peace deal or no peace deal.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Treaty Shmeaty, the land wasn't under Arab control for 800 years.
> ...



*Pre-State Israel: Jewish Claim To The Land Of Israel*
*by Mitchell Bard*
A common misperception is that the Jews were forced into the diaspora by the Romans after the destruction of the Second Temple in Jerusalem in the year 70 A.D. and then, 1,800 years later, suddenly returned to Palestine demanding their country back. In reality, the Jewish people have maintained ties to their historic homeland for more than 3,700 years. A national language and a distinct civilization have been maintained.

The Jewish people base their claim to the land of Israel on at least four premises: 1) God promised the land to the patriarch Abraham; 2) the Jewish people settled and developed the land; 3) the international community granted political sovereignty in Palestine to the Jewish people and 4) the territory was captured in defensive wars.

The term "Palestine" is believed to be derived from the Philistines, an Aegean people who, in the 12th Century B.C., settled along the Mediterranean coastal plain of what is now Israel and the Gaza Strip. In the second century A.D., after crushing the last Jewish revolt, the Romans first applied the name _Palaestina_ to Judea (the southern portion of what is now called the West Bank) in an attempt to minimize Jewish identification with the land of Israel. The Arabic word "_Filastin_" is derived from this Latin name.

The Twelve Tribes of Israel formed the first constitutional monarchy in Palestine about 1000 B.C. The second king, David, first made Jerusalem the nation's capital. Although eventually Palestine was split into two separate kingdoms, Jewish independence there lasted for 212 years. This is almost as long as Americans have enjoyed independence in what has become known as the United States.

Even after the destruction of the Second Temple in Jerusalem and the beginning of the exile, Jewish life in Palestine continued and often flourished. Large communities were reestablished in Jerusalem and Tiberias by the ninth century. In the 11th century, Jewish communities grew in Rafah, Gaza, Ashkelon, Jaffa and Caesarea.

Many Jews were massacred by the Crusaders during the 12th century, but the community rebounded in the next two centuries as large numbers of rabbis and Jewish pilgrims immigrated to Jerusalem and the Galilee. Prominent rabbis established communities in Safed, Jerusalem and elsewhere during the next 300 years. By the early 19th century-years before the birth of the modern Zionistmovement-more than 10,000 Jews lived throughout what is today Israel.

When Jews began to immigrate to Palestine in large numbers in 1882, fewer than 250,000 Arabs lived there, and the majority of them had arrived in recent decades. Palestine was never an exclusively Arab country, although Arabic gradually became the language of most the population after the Muslim invasions of the seventh century. No independent Arab or Palestinian state ever existed in Palestine. When the distinguished Arab-American historian, Princeton University Prof. Philip Hitti, testified against partition before the Anglo-American Committee in 1946, he said: "There is no such thing as 'Palestine' in history, absolutely not." In fact, Palestine is never explicitly mentioned in the Koran, rather it is called "the holy land" (_al-Arad al-Muqaddash_).

Prior to partition, Palestinian Arabs did not view themselves as having a separate identity. When the First Congress of Muslim-Christian Associations met in Jerusalem in February 1919 to choose Palestinian representatives for the Paris Peace Conference, the following resolution was adopted:

We consider Palestine as part of Arab Syria, as it has never been separated from it at any time. We are connected with it by national, religious, linguistic, natural, economic and geographical bonds.

In 1937, a local Arab leader, Auni Bey Abdul-Hadi, told the Peel Commission, which ultimately suggested the partition of Palestine: "There is no such country [as Palestine]! 'Palestine' is a term the Zionists invented! There is no Palestine in the Bible. Our country was for centuries part of Syria."

The representative of the Arab Higher Committee to the United Nationssubmitted a statement to the General Assembly in May 1947 that said "Palestine was part of the Province of Syria" and that, "politically, the Arabs of Palestine were not independent in the sense of forming a separate political entity." A few years later, Ahmed Shuqeiri, later the chairman of the PLO, told the Security Council: "It is common knowledge that Palestine is nothing but southern Syria."

Palestinian Arab nationalism is largely a post-World War I phenomenon that did not become a significant political movement until after the 1967 Six-Day Warand Israel's capture of the West Bank.

Israel's international "birth certificate" was validated by the promise of the Bible; uninterrupted Jewish settlement from the time of Joshua onward; the Balfour Declaration of 1917; the League of Nations Mandate, which incorporated the Balfour Declaration; the United Nations partition resolution of 1947; Israel's admission to the UN in 1949; the recognition of Israel by most other states; and, most of all, the society created by Israel's people in decades of thriving, dynamic national existence.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Yes your posts are, must be a trait of you neo Marxist stooges. It is just as easy to prove something did not happen as it is to prove it did.

 So prove your claim which is a positive then, or retract


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





And this happened when ?


----------



## Challenger (Apr 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You said "control", not "presence". Now you are shifting the goal posts just like Phoney.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Still trolling.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Go troll somewhere else, I'm not interested.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


AIPAC drivel.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Nope just asking you a question and putting you on the spot. It is you that is trolling as the rules show, so keep it up and see what happens.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 Better than your drivel and trolling


----------



## Challenger (Apr 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Still trolling.


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 10, 2015)

It is understandable that Israeli arabs support the IDF and Israel in general. They are living well in Israel as citizens of the only democratic state in the region. They have every interest in retaining that.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Israeli Arabs do not support the IDF.  This is one guy who is considered a traitor by both Christians and Muslims in Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

^^^^^^
Ya right.  Maybe that's why an overwhelming majority the 1.8 million Arab Muslim citizens of Israel prefer living  in Israel over any other country.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Yes we know you are, and that is why you are being reported for it.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^^
> Ya right.  Maybe that's why an overwhelming majority the 1.8 million Arab Muslim citizens of Israel prefer living  in Israel over any other country.



Just because you make things up, it doesn't make them true. Israeli Arabs prefer Europe and the U.S. as a place to live.  Obviously, they would prefer to live in Israel than in the occupied territories where the Israelis routinely murder Christians and Muslims by the thousands.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Israeli Arabs do not support the IDF.  This is one guy who is considered a traitor by both Christians and Muslims in Israel.




Well gee Monte.  Will you explain to those Zionists why not a single known Arab Palestinian citizen of Israel has chosen to leave Israel to go back to their indigenous Arab country homeland?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli Arabs do not support the IDF.  This is one guy who is considered a traitor by both Christians and Muslims in Israel.
> ...



The Israeli Arab homeland is exactly where they are now. After all, they are the Christians and Muslims the Jews failed to ethnically cleanse.  Why would they go to a different country?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Remember, the Jews came from Europe.  Maybe they should return to their indigenous homelands.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Well how do ya like that?  And here I actually believed there were Arab Jews in Israel as the indigenous people long before there were any Christians or Muslims. Amazing what we can learn from Monte.  Please excuse me while I go tell my neighbors what we learned from him.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...



That's not what the polls say, dipstick. Also, EVERYBODY prefers Europe and the US.  Who doesn't? Man, you're either extremely ignorant or stupid, or BOTH.  Fact is ALMOST NO ISRAELI ARAB would prefer living in ANY Muslim country, and would rather live among Jews in the democracy known as Israel.  

True story.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Remember, the Jews came from Europe.  Maybe they should return to their indigenous homelands.


Maybe the Arab invaders should go back to theirs, ALLAHUAKBAR!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



The local Jews were Sephardic and were characterized as a "handful" before 1850.  And no, they had not been living in Palestine for centuries, after all the Romans evicted the Jews many century before. 

In any case the Christians and Muslims had not issue with the local Jews who spoke Arabic and were culturally Arabic.  It is the European colonists they had a problem with.  You've just been fed a load of propaganda MJ, and you continue to regurgitate it.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Hah? Did you bullshit again?  Jews were a majority in Jerusalem in 1896. We've already been over this, mr. holy jew hater. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

So monte is this Hamas minister lying when he says that he knows that Palestinians are all invaders from neighboring Arab lands?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Even with the influx of Europeans by 1896, Jews represented less than 5% of the population of Palestine at that time.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



But Jews were a majority of the population in the heart and capital of vast region.  You don't get it do you?  Arabs were nomadic squatters.  Where it counted, the spiritual heart of the land, Jews were a majority.  Which means Arab claims to Jerusalem are totally bogus, and simply based on invasion.  Therefore, Jerusalem, the eternal capital of the Jews.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Jews in Jerusalem in 1896 were recent European colonizers, and represented a small majority in Jerusalem alone after the European invasion, you idiot.  The Christians and Muslims were the indigenous people and were the vast majority in Palestine.  The only invasion was that of the European Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Ah I see, so no matter when and where, the Joooooos were colonizers and the land belongs to Moooooslems. You are insane, but I'm sure you get that a lot.  

 What about the ancient Jews of Hebron, who had been there for at least 700 years?  Why did Muslim animals massacre and commit ethnic cleasing on them in 1929?

Were they recent colonizers?  Or perhaps, you're just fulla shiite, as usual?

Or maybe we can hear it from an Arab Muslim whore who's father was one of the animals who committed the ethnic cleansing?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You sir should thank God every day for his mercy in sparing you the ravages of intelligence.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



actually it is from virtual library or AICE


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...






 They prefer Europe because they don't need to work and can still be housed and fed. And why do you LIE as the Israelis do not routinely murder anyone, that is the arab muslims doing that. You keep coming out with this LIE and never once back it up with evidence from a non partisan source. But then you are just a RACIST ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDIST


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Remember, the Jews came from Europe.  Maybe they should return to their indigenous homelands.







 They have, so when will the muslims be returning to Saudi ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 LIAR


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 LIAR


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Remember, the Jews came from Europe.  Maybe they should return to their indigenous homelands.
> ...



No surrounding Arab country to Israel will grant their Palestinians a right of return.  And the Palestinians hate Israel.  I wonder if Mecca would be a nice place for a Palestinian State?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 We don't want them stinking up our Bingo halls, why not try Pakistan.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Oh well.  Sucks to be you.   Too bad huh?


----------



## Challenger (Apr 12, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



AIPAC, AICE, different acronym, same agenda, same drivel.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



As long as we Americans have AIPAC, there will be no sharia law in the USA.  Repeat after me --- God Bless AIPAC!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Same neo Marxist trolling


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 13, 2015)

Christian Arabs for Israel.  Good news.  Gosh I wonder what the Palestinians & their supporters think about that?

Christian Arabs in Israel Joining Army In Growing Numbers


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Just fact.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Christian Arabs for Israel.  Good news.  Gosh I wonder what the Palestinians & their supporters think about that?
> 
> Christian Arabs in Israel Joining Army In Growing Numbers



"Last year 100 Arab Israelis joined the Israel Defense Forces," LOL


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yeah.  Sucks to be you, huh?  Oh well.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Now, you are one clever poster.  One of those waistline IQ guys.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Christian Arabs for Israel.  Good news.  Gosh I wonder what the Palestinians & their supporters think about that?
> 
> Christian Arabs in Israel Joining Army In Growing Numbers



Israelis should protect their country.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Christian Arabs for Israel.  Good news.  Gosh I wonder what the Palestinians & their supporters think about that?
> ...



And they do.  Let us ask the Pali supporters how many Muslim Palestinian Israelio citizens are for the Palestinians over Israel?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Remarkable.

*"Poll finds rise in Israeli Arabs who want to be Palestinian"*
*Growing percentage of Arabic-speaking Israelis, especially youths, would prefer not to be under Israeli sovereignty, Haaretz survey says*


Read more: Poll finds rise in Israeli Arabs who want to be Palestinian | The Times of Israel Poll finds rise in Israeli Arabs who want to be Palestinian The Times of Israel 
Follow us: @timesofisrael on Twitter | timesofisrael on Facebook


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

^^^^^^
Old poll indicating a "slight rise".  In other words, it's Monte's usual bullshit.  Majority of them still prefer living in Israel.

True story.  

Monte fuming:


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



I would cease and desist on claiming posters are terrorist supporters.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^^
> Old poll indicating a "slight rise".  In other words, it's Monte's usual bullshit.  Majority of them still prefer living in Israel.
> 
> True story.
> ...



Most don't want to live in Occupied Palestine, that is correct.  Is there something unusual about that?  The non-blacks of the Cape Colony during Apartheid preferred living in Cape Town to living in one of the Bantustans.  What does it prove?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Why?  You call Palestinian terrorists freedom fighters, do you not?  That makes you a terrorist supporter.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...


Hey dipshit, newsflash is the Arabs living in Israel prefer living among Jews.  You know why, because they look around them and see their brethern are a bunch of savages and oppressors and abusers of human rights.  

True story nutjob.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

I have always stated that the Palestinians do not behave in any way different from other colonized people.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I have always stated that the Palestinians do not behave in any way different from other colonized people.


You always showed that you are a supporter of terrorists by comparing Palestinian suicide bombers to French resistance freedom fighters.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I have always stated that the Palestinians do not behave in any way different from other colonized people.
> ...



What is the difference?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> "Shut up while you can."
> 
> or else what? You threatening me?
> 
> [



No, just telling you that accusing someone that they support terrorists is a serious accusation.  Quit while you are ahead.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "Shut up while you can."
> ...



Whiney bitch, I already told you that you stated your support for Palestinian terrorists, not once, but many times.  In the most recent case you compared mothers of suicide bombers to mothers of French resistance fighters. In previous cases you called Palestinian terrorists who lobb rockets into Israel "freedom fighters".  There are other instances I'm sure.  

You are pure scum.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


A lot.  So you are a terrorist supporter.  Case closed.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Lifted from the islamonazi propagandists book of LIES AND FABRICATIONS


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Unlike new labour  and neo Marxism I suppose.........................................


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Christian Arabs for Israel.  Good news.  Gosh I wonder what the Palestinians & their supporters think about that?
> ...







 How many joined hamas and fired rockets at Israel then,    or did the dhimmi laws come into force that bans non muslims from bearing arms................


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...







 Then let them leave Israel and become Palestinians, if they don't like were they live they can always migrate out.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...






 That they knew were they were safe and well off of course. Now they are living in abject fear and face black on black violence every waking second.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I have always stated that the Palestinians do not behave in any way different from other colonized people.







 So it is time to rid the world of the arab muslim colonisers isn't it


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 If you don't know then you are posting on the wrong board


----------



## Roudy (Apr 15, 2015)

According to Monte it's the Jooooooooos that are killing Christisns, not Muslims. 

They must have dislodged his brain during his conversion to Islam.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ths is still on the increase.  Great news for Israel.

Christian Arabs in Israel Joining Army In Growing Numbers


----------



## Coyote (Apr 16, 2015)

*Threads been cleaned of a bunch of litter from the past couple days.  Further violations will be dealt with via formal warnings and/or infractions.*

*Folks seem to be forgetting that this is not the Flame Zone - take the food fights to FZ.*


*"Zone 2": Political Forum / Israel and Palestine Forum / Race Relations/Racism Forum / Religion & Ethics Forum: Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed. Keep it relevant, choose wisely. Each post must contain content relevant to the thread subject, in addition to any flame. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads.*


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 17, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Ths is still on the increase.  Great news for Israel.
> 
> Christian Arabs in Israel Joining Army In Growing Numbers



No surprise here.  Just inevitable considering the situation.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

The ZioNutters grasping at straws and any possible bit of propaganda.  But the facts are quite different

*"Palestinian Christians protest recruitment notices to serve in the Israeli Defense Services, near the Ministry of Defense, Tel Aviv. *

"A protest by Palestinians waving Palestinians flags in the heart of Tel Aviv: last Thursday’s demonstration was a rare event, an alternative reality that interposed itself into the convenient daily routine of the urban crowd, leaving some in shock, some wondering, and others in hatred and anger. “Die, die you Arabs!” shouts one passer-by towards the demonstrators, a mix of politicians and younger activists mainly from the National Democratic Assembly (NDA)[1], an Arab political party in Israel.

The reason for the protest in front of Israel’s Ministry of Defense was the growing effort by the state – which is defined as explicitly Jewish – to compel Christian Arabs in Israel serve in the Israeli army, which is occupying Palestinian territories.

“We must send a message to Israeli society that the Israeli army is a symbol of occupation and oppression,” Hanin Zoabi, a member of the Israeli parliament for the NDA, said at the protest. “By calling Palestinians into the army, the Israeli oppressor even asks us to be loyal to this oppression. This is not just discriminating, but also humiliating.”

- See more at:  Die Arabs chanted at Palestinian Christians protesting army draft


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The ZioNutters grasping at straws and any possible bit of propaganda.  But the facts are quite different
> 
> *"Palestinian Christians protest recruitment notices to serve in the Israeli Defense Services, near the Ministry of Defense, Tel Aviv. *
> 
> ...




OMG!  Look at this link you Zionists.  About 20 Palestinians out of over 6 million in Israel are protesting the Christian Arabs serving in the IDF.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

The lady doth protest too much, methinks. LOL


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The lady doth protest too much, methinks. LOL
> 
> You are so funny Monte.   About 20 Palestinians out of over 6 million in Israel are protesting the Christian Arabs serving in the IDF.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 17, 2015)

I support Israel, and the eventual removal of the Palestinians.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> I support Israel, and the eventual removal of the Palestinians.



Well, you have established that you support the war crime of ethnic cleansing, like most of the ZioNutters.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2015)

Gee I mean those Paleshitians are soooo innocent and lovable.  What's there not to like about them?

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The ZioNutters grasping at straws and any possible bit of propaganda.  But the facts are quite different
> 
> *"Palestinian Christians protest recruitment notices to serve in the Israeli Defense Services, near the Ministry of Defense, Tel Aviv. *
> 
> ...






 Then they should be arrested and charged with sedition and/or treason, then given the choice of serving life in solitary confinement or migrating to palestine


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > I support Israel, and the eventual removal of the Palestinians.
> ...






The only ethnic cleansing is that of the Christians by the arab muslims. Like all islamomorons you spout RACIST LIES and spam the board constantly with them


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

The Palestinian Christians have a different opinion:

"Israel’s fundamental basis is as a racist state built for Jews only, and the majority of the Jewish population doesn’t really care what religion we are if we’re not Jewish. In my daily dealings with the State, all I have felt is rudeness and overt contempt........
My cousin’s husband, Maher, is from Iqrith, a village a few miles from mine in the Galilee. His family, and all of Iqrith’s inhabitants, were expelled from their village in 1948 and Iqrith was razed to the ground by Israeli forces on Christmas eve, 1950, in a special ‘Christmas gift’ to its people...."


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > I support Israel, and the eventual removal of the Palestinians.
> ...




Good point Monte.  You have a very fine brain.  In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians living in Israel.  And now there are only just over 6 million of them left.  It's a GENEOCIDE, I tell ya, a GENOCIDE.

Population Statistics - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

Obviously your ignorance extends to the definition of genocide.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Obviously your ignorance extends to the definition of genocide.



LOL!  Good one Monte.   Man, when it comes to wit, you sure are sharp.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Palestinian Christians have a different opinion:
> 
> "Israel’s fundamental basis is as a racist state built for Jews only, and the majority of the Jewish population doesn’t really care what religion we are if we’re not Jewish. In my daily dealings with the State, all I have felt is rudeness and overt contempt........
> My cousin’s husband, Maher, is from Iqrith, a village a few miles from mine in the Galilee. His family, and all of Iqrith’s inhabitants, were expelled from their village in 1948 and Iqrith was razed to the ground by Israeli forces on Christmas eve, 1950, in a special ‘Christmas gift’ to its people...."






They are forced to say those things by the arab muslims or be raped, beaten, evicted and finally murdered. The ones that escape tell the story.

STOP POSTING ISLMAOMORON PROPAGANDA RACIST SPAM AND LIES


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Obviously your ignorance extends to the definition of genocide.






 They are facts and you cant dispute the facts can you. So where is this ethnic cleansing taking place. Could it be in gaza where 90% of the Christians have disappeared since 2010, and not a Zionist in sight


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > I support Israel, and the eventual removal of the Palestinians.
> ...



Along with that, allow me to establish that your opinion doesn't even show up on my care-o-meter.   I support Israel and the eventual removal of the Palestinians.   And what you think, will never matter to me.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



It's not what I think at all. If you support removal of the Palestinians you support ethnic cleansing, a war crime.  It's not an opinion, it's a fact.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2015)

The Nazi Mufti of Palestine said: first we slaughter the Saturday people (Jews) and then we slaughter the Sunday people (Christians). 

Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Islamism. 

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The Nazi Mufti of Palestine said: first we slaughter the Saturday people (Jews) and then we slaughter the Sunday people (Christians).
> 
> Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Islamism.
> 
> Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers



So what?


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Like I said, I don't care what you think at all.   The opinion of a terrorist support, doesn't matter to me, and never well.

And what you call facts, also doesn't matter to me.   You have to establish self value, in order for your opinion to matter to the person you are talking to.   I honestly don't know anyone on this entire forum who cares what you think, except for other terrorist supporters.  

So what you claim is truth..... completely irrelevant to anyone who matters.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 19, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Please go easy on Monte.  If we piss him off he may leave us.  Then where will we go for laughs?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The Nazi Mufti of Palestine said: first we slaughter the Saturday people (Jews) and then we slaughter the Sunday people (Christians).
> ...



So as usual, it's was the Arab Muslims, led by their Nazi Palestinian leader that tried to commit ethnic cleansing on the Jews and Christians.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 19, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The Nazi Mufti of Palestine said: first we slaughter the Saturday people (Jews) and then we slaughter the Sunday people (Christians).
> 
> Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Islamism.
> 
> Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers



That is still recited at mosques and protest.  A mantra


----------



## Roudy (Apr 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The Nazi Mufti of Palestine said: first we slaughter the Saturday people (Jews) and then we slaughter the Sunday people (Christians).
> ...



Well as we can see they're busy carrying it out all over the Middle East. 

But wait, Monte has it from a very good source that's it's those evil Joooooooos that are killing all the Christians and Muslims. In fact, we should stop looking for Muslims and start profiling all the Jews.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Let us never forget what these damn Israeli Zionazis did to America on 911.

http://whowhatwhy.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/fbi_hijackers1.jpg


----------



## montelatici (Apr 19, 2015)

You mean these Israeli ZioNazis?


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You mean these Israeli ZioNazis?



Throwing stones from your glass house again.  Credibility fail?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 19, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You mean these Israeli ZioNazis?
> ...



No, it was your good ZioNazi buddy MJB that threw the stone from a glass house.  This was a response.  Do keep up, nitwit.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh, I am happy to see you celebrating an attack on an American naval vessel by your ZioNazi friends.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Monte has a great point.  After all there were only 7 investigations mostly by the US that proved the Liberty incident was an unintended accident.  You know, just like 911 was just an unintended accident.  Right Monte?


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You still have absolutely ZERO credibility.   What other people do.... doesn't matter to YOUR credibility, which is non-existent.  You support terrorists.   Period.   What you think, and all the links you post, and all the babble that you spew on here.... is worth NOTHING, because you have ZERO credibility.

"Well he hit me back first!"    We don't care, because you don't matter.  You support terrorists.    No one cares what a terrorist supporter says about anything.     So keep posting all your little links, and babble, and whatever.  I'm sure other terrorist supporters love your pro-terrorist crap.   The rest of us... not so much.   Sorry.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You mean these Israeli ZioNazis?


Wow, this from the asshole who claimed to "never use questionable sources". Now he's posting anti Semitic garbage lies and propoganda of the worst kind. What a dirtbag. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 20, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



That Monte is a legend in his own mind. Especially when it comes to the Israel Palestine issue, and those evil Joooooos.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Oh, I am happy to see you celebrating an attack on an American naval vessel by your ZioNazi friends.



What's there not to love about those Palestinians, eh?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 So you support a war crime do, seeing as you want the removal of all the Israelis who are also Palestinians


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You mean these Israeli ZioNazis?







 The chief islamomoron propagandist    spots his made up OXYMORON and is too stupid to realise


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Who says I want the removal of the all the Israelis.  I don't want the removal of anyone from Palestine.  I want the Jews, Christians and Muslims to live in a secular democratic state the has equal rights for everyone.  Where do you come up with these false accusations?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



You really have to stop these false accusations.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




LOL!  "False accusations"?  Keep 'em coming Monte.  We need you here.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



When have I ever made an accusation that was not supported by fact in source documentation?  Go ahead, try to find one instance.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



By the way,  you are the poster child for "The lady doth protest too much, methinks"  prize.  You are a real clown and provide excellent entertainment, keep posting.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 From your own posts when you threaten the Jews with genocide when the arab muslims get to 20 million to 1 odds. Will never happen as nature will take a hand and start killing of arab muslims in gaza


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 That's what they said about you on that other board, you know the one you no longer post spam on.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



When have I ever threatened Jews with genocide.  Never have I said such a thing, although you, and those of your ilk, constantly threaten the non-Jews with genocide.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



What other board?  I don't post on another board about politics.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Every time you use demographics as a threat of the muslims taking Israel by force. They don't have the numbers to make legal headway do they, so the only option is illegal force which you support. You declare Islamic terrorism to be freedom fighters opposing colonists and say that they can use whatever methods they want to expel the Jews from Israel. It is all in your previous posts


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Nope I post the reality and you don't like it


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Who said anything about politics.   Your STALKING has backfired on you and now the truth has been found out. You are a serial spammer and troll that goes under many screen names and uses the same email address to sign into the boards.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Monte seems so upset that a growing number of Christian Arabs are joinig the IDF.  How can anyone for peace in the Middle East feel that way?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 21, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Perhaps Monte & his ilk need to learn WHY Christian Arabs are joiining Israel's IDF.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



It has nothing to do with force, it is you that revel in the great military advantage the Jews have.  I have no interest in expelling Jews from Palestine.  I want the Jews, Christians and Muslims to remain in a secular democratic state of Palestine.  Not Jewish, not Muslim and not Christian.  Do you get it?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 21, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



MJB and his cohorts should watch this:


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...









 According to the demographics the Christians have increased in numbers due to them escaping gaza and the attacks. In fact I believe they have increased 5% over the natural rate in recent years.
 Your video is the usual forced piece to camera that hamas and fatah are noted for, they learnt this from iran who did it all the time with their Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Ha ha ha.  This in the shadow of the genocide and daily beheadings of Christians by Muslim Arab animals.  Is this dork for real or what?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



That's not what the Muslims want. Their manifesto calls for the destruction of Israel, to be replaced by yet another Islamic shithole Caliphate of Palestine, under Shariah law.  You're just blabbering.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Oh well.  Looks like another Crusades is coming.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



You certainly aren't shy about demonstrating your lack of education and racism.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Isn't it funny how every time Palestinians kill some Israeli's, Israel retaliates & then the Palis & their supporters bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's?  It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 You cant be racist towards a religion, what a complete and utter moron you are abdul


----------



## montelatici (Apr 22, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Who is "bitching" confirming that the Israelis are murderous settler colonists is not "bitching".  It's just stating fact.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Arab is not a religion.  An Arab is of a varied but of a particular descent, ethnicity, national origin and/or race.  And, like your ignorant buddy you demonstrate that you are of limited means intellectually.  You haven't read the definition of racism as defined in International law.  Well, let me be of help.:

"_*Article 1*_

1. In this Convention, the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life."

International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 But you haven't as all you have done is cut and paste islamomoron propaganda


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 So show were I have been Racist then Abdul, and don't forget saying arab muslims is separating them from arab Christians and arab Jews that is all


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You certainly are fulla shit and divert from the subject when confronted with the truth about Islamic savagery.  

Hamas Charter calls for the murder of all Jews, 'etard.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 22, 2015)

The International Convention on the Elimination of all Forms of Racial Discrimination is "islamomoron" propaganda?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Does it?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Maybe you should show this to the racist  Palestinian Islamic animals then:

*Hamas Charter:*

"The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews), when the Jew will hide behind stones and trees. The stones and trees will say O Moslems, O Abdulla, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him. Only the Gharkad tree, (evidently a certain kind of tree) would not do that because it is one of the trees of the Jews."—Article 7

"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it.”—

*Jihad*
“The day the enemies usurp part of Moslem land, Jihad becomes the individual duty of every Moslem. In the face of the Jews' usurpation, it is compulsory that the banner of Jihad be raised.”—Article 15

*Middle East Takeover*
After Palestine, the Zionists aspire to expand from the Nile to the Euphrates. When they will have digested the region they overtook, they will aspire to further expansion, and so on. Their plan is embodied in the ‘Protocols of the Elders of Zion’, and their present conduct is the best proof of what we are saying.”—Article 32

*Jews are Behind all the Wars*

“They were behind World War I, when they were able to destroy the Islamic Caliphate, making financial gains and controlling resources. They obtained the Balfour Declaration, formed the League of Nations through which they could rule the world. They were behind World War II, through which they made huge financial gains by trading in armaments, and paved the way for the establishment of their state. It was they who instigated the replacement of the League of Nations with the United Nations and the Security Council to enable them to rule the world through them. There is no war going on anywhere, without having their finger in it.”—Article 22


----------



## Roudy (Apr 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The International Convention on the Elimination of all Forms of Racial Discrimination is "islamomoron" propaganda?



You must be proud you fight for a cause that calls for the elimination of all Jews and Christians.

*After Saturday Comes Sunday*

According to a publication by the American Foreign Policy Council, the proverb in the form ‘After Saturday, Sunday’, was brandished as a popular slogan among supporters of Haj Amin al-Husseini’s faction during the 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine. The message is reported to have meant that once the Jews had been driven out, the Christians would be expelled. 

At that time, it is attested as a Lebanese Christian proverb among the Maronite community, who read the Palestinian revolt against Great Britain and Jewish immigration as a foretaste of what they imagined might befall their community were Lebanese Muslims to gain ascendancy.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The International Convention on the Elimination of all Forms of Racial Discrimination is "islamomoron" propaganda?
> ...



All over the world savage radical Islamists are killing us infidels.  And that includes the savage radical Palestinians in Israel as well.  Is it any wonder why Christian Arab support for Israel is growing?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The International Convention on the Elimination of all Forms of Racial Discrimination is "islamomoron" propaganda?
> ...



It can still be heard in muslim protest and gathering.  first the saturday then the sunday people.  first jerusalem then rome.


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yeah and SO DOES THE ZIONIST MANTRA......Roudy.....Where YOU GONNA RUN TO,WHERE YOU GONNA HIDE.......on Judgement Day.


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Poor Use of a Word..INFIDEL=A person who has no religion=Not Faithful.

INFIDELITY....Act of being sexually unfaithful,or lack of religious faith.

On second thoughts MJB.......you were probably RIGHT.

steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The International Convention on the Elimination of all Forms of Racial Discrimination is "islamomoron" propaganda?
> ...


Dream On


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The International Convention on the Elimination of all Forms of Racial Discrimination is "islamomoron" propaganda?
> ...


And by the way you talk..............You wish to ELIMINATE ALL MUSLIMS........There is something mentally wrong with YOU GUYS......call yourself CHRISTIANS.....That would be RIGHT........THE VERY PEOPLE WHO HAVE SLAUGHTERED MORE JEWS THROUGHOUT HISTORY,THAN ANYONE ELSE.

CHRISTIANS !*#@*!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You should be asking yourself that question, Jew hater.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Most of the time you sound totally insane and like you're on hallucinatory drugs.  This is one of those times.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Well yeah, it never came to fruition.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The International Convention on the Elimination of all Forms of Racial Discrimination is "islamomoron" propaganda?






 yup IT MUST BE YOU USE IT


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Yes it does, and don't try and claim their election manifesto is the NEW CHARTER cos it aint.

 Did you also know that hamas declare that the arab muslim Palestinians are really Syrians, so confirming that they are illegal immigrants.

The Avalon Project Hamas Covenant 1988


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Whats wrong don't like another truth being openly touted about your fellow religionists.  How the whole lot call for the death of the unbelievers and world domination


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






 And now explain what that really means in islam, it means someone who is not of the Islamic religion doesn't it.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






 Its sunstroke, which is why they drink lots of maidens water down under, the water is unfit after all the crocs and crack heads have been in it.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




I give all due credit to radical Islam.  It has united Christians & Jews like never before against our common enemy.  Praise be to Allah.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah right.

"
*Palestinian Christians message to Christians united under Israel*
Elizabeth Daoud | 04/08/15 8:43p

My name is Elizabeth Daoud. I, like over a million Palestinians, am both Palestinian and Christian. I actually come from the Assyrian Orthodox Church, the first and original church of Christians in the Middle East. My parents were born in Palestine and have a long blood line from Jerusalem and Bayte Sahour. Many members of my family were first hand victims of the "nakbah" and had to flee their homeland after being expelled from their homes by Zionist militias, leaving them without the right to return to their land, even to this day. Today in Palestine, Christianity is experiencing what some believe is a crisis. The plight of Palestinian Christians, similar to what Palestinian Muslims are going through, is daily injustice at the hands of oppressive, doctoral and inhumane police forces of the Israeli government. This is occurring in both the West Bank and Gaza, where my Palestinian people live under a brutal and illegal military occupation, and also inside Israel itself, where Palestinians, Muslim and Christian, live as second-class citizens.

Palestinian Christians, like their Muslim brothers and sisters, have lived under Israeli policies of occupation and injustice while many living in the West deny this fact. Many Palestinian Christians feel betrayed by Christians living in North America and Europe who support the state of Israel and the oppression of the Palestinian people. We see them as hypocritical, standing by a state that has left us Palestinians, indiscriminately Christian and Muslim, without a state for over half a century.

*Today, Palestinian Christians live under harsh, extreme oppression and apartheid policies. While Christian and Muslim Palestinians living in the West Bank under the heavy hand of martial law are not permitted to vote, undocumented Jewish settlers are subject to civil law and are allowed to vote in Israeli elections. *South African Archbishop Desmond Tutu, who fought to end Apartheid in South Africa, has even embraced the movement of boycott, divestment and sanctions against Israel until they respect my people's equal rights, an end to the occupation and the return to the homeland which Israel expelled them from, saying, "I have witnessed the systemic humiliation of Palestinian men, women and children by members of the Israeli security forces ... Their humiliation is familiar to all black South Africans who were corralled and harassed and insulted and assaulted by the security forces of the apartheid government.” Palestinian land continues to be confiscated and Palestinians continue to be humiliated by the Israelis for their religious beliefs. They were almost unable to celebrate Christmas in 2014 due to riots and street fights caused by the Israeli Police. They experience unemployment, poverty and illegal occupation. Moreover, they are routinely prohibited from visiting one of the most holy sites of Christianity: the Church of the Holy Sepulcher in the Old City of Jerusalem, the church that commemorates Jesus’ crucifixion, burial and resurrection from the dead.

As a Palestinian Christian, it is truly upsetting and disappointing to see Christians United for Israel justify the oppression of Palestinian Christians under the banner of Christian values. Palestinian Christians don’t have the smallest right to visit even the holiest of sites that started Christianity because of Israeli policies. How can Christians United for Israel be in support of this when indigenous Christians are being prevented from exercising Christianity in the very place that Jesus walked. I end this by calling upon CUFI to please stop justifying oppression, persecution and repression of my people in the name of the message of the Bible and my Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ.

_Elizabeth Daoud is a Rutgers Business School senior double majoring in finance and management information systems._

The Daily Targum Palestinian Christians message to Christians united under Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> "
> *Palestinian Christians message to Christians united under Israel*
> ...





montelatici said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> "
> *Palestinian Christians message to Christians united under Israel*
> ...






 A left wing student newspaper written by neo Marxists in N.J. with a pretend Palestinian Christian allegedly publishing this. It destroys many of your past claims in many ways are you are too stupid to realise.

 Remind me again are they Palestinians or are they Israeli's, and why cant she vote in the US elections ?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah right.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> "
> *Palestinian Christians message to Christians united under Israel*
> ...



Piece of shit propaganda piece.  Thanks for the toilet paper.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah right.
> ...



He sure knows how to play the fool.  But what fun he is.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 24, 2015)

No surprise here.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-Christians-who-want-to-fight-for-Israel.html


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

After more than half a century living under Jew rule, it can happen to the weaker minded.  

*Stockholm syndrome*, or capture-bonding, is a psychological phenomenon in which hostages express empathy and sympathy and have positive feelings toward their captors, sometimes to the point of defending and identifying with the captors.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> After more than half a century living under Jew rule, it can happen to the weaker minded.
> 
> *Stockholm syndrome*, or capture-bonding, is a psychological phenomenon in which hostages express empathy and sympathy and have positive feelings toward their captors, sometimes to the point of defending and identifying with the captors.




OUTSTANDING POINT MONTE!  You have a very fine brain.  You bet we would rather be hostages in Israel than hostages by the Palestinians or by some Arab country.  And who said Monte is an imbecile?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

And whoever said MJB is a moron?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> After more than half a century living under Jew rule, it can happen to the weaker minded.
> 
> *Stockholm syndrome*, or capture-bonding, is a psychological phenomenon in which hostages express empathy and sympathy and have positive feelings toward their captors, sometimes to the point of defending and identifying with the captors.






 So why aren't the fighting for hamas, because those are the scum that hold them as hostages.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> And whoever said MJB is a moron?




Aw gee Monte.  Don't let me rile you so bad.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 25, 2015)

Rile?  Your posts provide comic relief. Please don't stop.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Rile?  Your posts provide comic relief. Please don't stop.




Oh wonderful.  Yes, I can please you by posting more often.  What are friends for?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks. You are great for the laughs on this forum.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 26, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Thanks. You are great for the laughs on this forum.



Hey Monte, isn't this wonderful?

Poll Arabs Prefer to Live in Israel Not Palestine United with Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. You are great for the laughs on this forum.
> ...






 You will have him laughing hysterically over that one it will be so upsetting for him. Then he will pull up some report from 60 years ago that he will claim shows you wrong


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 26, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. You are great for the laughs on this forum.
> ...



 and most arab in the region would make peace with Israel.  as per other generations today's arabs are not obsessed with destroying Israel but accepting it as a permanent fact as a neighbor and source of trade and friendship


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 Just the willing stooges that are still under the thrall of the Grand Mufti


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




LOL!  Yes I know.  What a blast he is to play with.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 26, 2015)

It is entertaining to watch the Zionmaniacs pat themselves on the back.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 26, 2015)

By the way, the "United for Israel" poll is obviously not a bunch of propaganda, is it.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> It is entertaining to watch the Zionmaniacs pat themselves on the back.







 Look the islamoron has made up another idiot word.  Did you get over your hysteria, or did some other islamomoron take your place


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> By the way, the "United for Israel" poll is obviously not a bunch of propaganda, is it.






 If it was you would have pulled up some report from the UN archives that contained two words to say it was. Then say that the rest of the report was Zionist propaganda


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 27, 2015)

Who can blame Arab Christians for their growing support of the IDF?

New Christian Arab party calls for IDF enlistment The Times of Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Who can blame Arab Christians for their growing support of the IDF?
> 
> New Christian Arab party calls for IDF enlistment The Times of Israel






 I wonder how the arab muslims would react if the same rules were applied to them as are applied to the Jews. Which would mean 2 or 3 years military service


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Who can blame Arab Christians for their growing support of the IDF?
> ...



Lebanon and syria require service.  Jordan did till about 20 yrs ago


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 27, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Jordan doesn't need to anymore.  They have Israel on their side against radical Islamist terrorists.  In fact, Jordan has open borders with Israel so tourists to Israel can cross over into Jordan to boost Jordan's economy for which Jodanians are welcoming & friendly to Jews & Christians visiting their country.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 28, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



http://www.itraveljerusalem.com/articles/israel-jordan-border-crossing/


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 28, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Isn't it interesting that Israel has establidhed a lasting peace with both Egypt & Jordan both of whom refuse to grant any right of return to their Palestinians?


----------



## 50_RiaL (May 3, 2015)

Arab youth use social media to send message of peace to Israel

It all began as a personal project by a young Israeli Arab who lives in northern Israel. He wanted to use social networking to convince other Israeli Arabs that the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) are not some “army of evil” and that its soldiers are not as bloodthirsty as they tend to be portrayed in Arab propaganda films. He soon learned, however, that in the digital age, there is no end to surprises. Instead of messages and responses from the Israeli Arab audience he was targeting, he began receiving messages of peace and love from young Arab men and women from across the Arab world.

M. is an Israeli Arab Muslim who served in the IDF. He spoke to Al-Monitor on condition of anonymity. Last year, he came across a series of billboards sponsored by the Balad Party as part of its campaign against the recruitment of Israeli Arabs into the IDF. He decided to fight back. “I saw the signs that were hung in Arab villages, and I kept track of the Facebook campaign being run by activists of Balad and the other Arab parties under the name ‘TZaHaL ma bistahal’ ['The IDF isn’t worth it']. It infuriated me,” he said.

“Activists would show up in the main square of Shfaram with bits of rubble, as if the rubble were from Gaza. They carried big signs too, as if they were trying to say, ‘Look what the army that is calling on you to enlist is actually doing in the Gaza Strip.’ Some of the activists would even paint their faces red, as if they were injured, while they tried to relay their message of ‘Don’t enlist!’ to young Bedouin, Druze, Christians and Muslims. I decided to respond to them on Facebook, so I made a page called ‘TZaHaL bistahal’ ['The IDF is worth it'], but instead of getting responses from the young Arabs to whom I was directing my personal campaign, I started to get photos and texts from young people around the Arab world. My jaw dropped.”

The photos and video clips sent from Iraq, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Tunisia, Jordan and other countries can be found on the Facebook page "BeTzaHaL" ("In the IDF"), and there are lots of them. One young woman from Saudi Arabia filmed a green Saudi passport. Her voice plays in the background, against a street scene in Jeddah, with a message for the people of Israel: “Good evening. I am a young woman from Jeddah in Saudi Arabia. I am a member of one of the better-known tribes of the Hijaz, and I am showing you Darajeh Square, a famous landmark in Jeddah. I’d like to send a message of peace and love to Israel and its dear citizens. I know it is surprising that a Saudi Arabian citizen sends a message to the people of Israel, but it is a basic principle of democracy that everyone is free to voice an opinion. I hope the Arabs will be sensible like me and recognize the fact that Israel also has rights to the lands of Palestine.”

A young man from Iraq shot a picture of his passport along the Tigris River. “I want to send a message of peace and love to the dear Israeli people,” he says. “I decided to shoot this video and tell you, ‘True, we are two countries that do not have friendly relations, but that doesn’t matter. I believe that the number of people who support Israel here will grow consistently.’”

Other young people send M. photos of their passports with handwritten messages in Hebrew, Arabic and English. It is always the same: “We love Israel.” One Egyptian police officer took it a step further by including his police cap along with his passport in the shot and wrote in Arabic, “We love, love, love Israel and its army.” He even added a picture of a heart with a Star of David in the middle of it.

M. said that the whole thing began with a young Coptic woman from Egypt who emigrated to the United States, where she experienced racism and manifestations of hatred toward Copts. “I quickly learned that she also speaks Hebrew, like many young people who studied Hebrew at Cairo University,” he said. “So I said to her, ‘Why don’t you do a little something to spread the message, so that people in other countries will see and hear that there are other voices in the Middle East?’ She sent a photo of her passport, and pretty soon I started getting pictures of passports from all across the Arab world. The very next photo came from Iraq.”

M. also engages the senders in private conversations, which are not posted publicly. “After I got the video from Baghdad, I asked the person who sent me the clip what it was that caused him to express support for Israel. He responded, ‘You’d be surprised. I’m not the only one. There are a lot of young people here who think like me. Everything that is happening to us here in Iraq — the killings, the terrorism, the veritable bloodbath — showed us that Israel has nothing to do with it. There are many young people living in Iraq today who have no religion. They are fed up with the religious wars between Sunnis and Shiites and want to live their lives without religion.”

M. says that he has also been receiving messages from a young student in Jordan. A member of a prominent clan, she claims to have many senior army officers in her family. What impresses her most about Israel is its liberalism. “I was amazed to learn that they have gay pride parades and that single-sex marriages [performed abroad] are accepted there,” she confided to M. “She told me that although she realized that her sexual orientation is different, in a traditional society she cannot come out as a lesbian, especially since she is a member of a prestigious clan. All she can do is be envious of the fact that in Israel, just a few dozen miles from the Jordanian border, a whole different life is possible.”

Over the past year, M. continued to receive a daily stream of messages from young Arabs, shedding light on yet another aspect of the dramatic changes underway in the Arab world. Yes, there are wars, revolutions and a return to traditional religions. There are bloody struggles between Shiites and Sunnis and the Islamic State has risen. At the same time, however, many young people long for another reality, even if perhaps it cannot be implemented in their own countries. Syria and Iraq have been torn apart, Yemen is fighting the rise of the Houthis and in Egypt, young people continue to dream of how liberalism and democracy might one day beat back religious zealotry.

It is certainly possible that the phenomenon encountered by M. during his private protest is a fringe one, but in an era of open skies and open Internet, no leader, not even a dictator, can block borders once they have been breached.

Arab youth use social media to send message of peace to Israel - Al-Monitor the Pulse of the Middle East#


----------



## MJB12741 (May 4, 2015)

50_RiaL said:


> Arab youth use social media to send message of peace to Israel
> 
> It all began as a personal project by a young Israeli Arab who lives in northern Israel. He wanted to use social networking to convince other Israeli Arabs that the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) are not some “army of evil” and that its soldiers are not as bloodthirsty as they tend to be portrayed in Arab propaganda films. He soon learned, however, that in the digital age, there is no end to surprises. Instead of messages and responses from the Israeli Arab audience he was targeting, he began receiving messages of peace and love from young Arab men and women from across the Arab world.
> 
> ...



I have no problem with the Arabs massacring each other as long as it's kept within their own countries against their own people.  Who are we to rain on their parade?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 4, 2015)

Middle East Muslims sure do know how to party.  Yet another reason why Christian Arabs are joining the IDF.

ISIS s Gruesome Muslim Death Toll - The Daily Beast


----------



## MJB12741 (May 6, 2015)

Radical Islamists have united Christians & Jews all over the world like never before.  Praise be to Allah & his followers.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 29, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Middle East Muslims sure do know how to party.  Yet another reason why Christian Arabs are joining the IDF.
> 
> ISIS s Gruesome Muslim Death Toll - The Daily Beast



Christian Arab Israelis are volunteering for the IDF in greater and greater numbers.  monte is a traitor to the Christians of the Middle East.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 29, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Middle East Muslims sure do know how to party.  Yet another reason why Christian Arabs are joining the IDF.
> ...



Every year Christians and Jews march in the joyous and festive Feast of Tabernacles parade in Jerusalem.  I participated in 1982 (showing my age).  All the churches in Jerusalem and Nazareth are kept in pristine condition.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



And where does Israel fit into this?


----------



## aris2chat (May 29, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Middle East Muslims sure do know how to party.  Yet another reason why Christian Arabs are joining the IDF.
> 
> ISIS s Gruesome Muslim Death Toll - The Daily Beast



And christians are taking their revenge for massacres by beheading ISIS.
And ISIS claim credit for bombing mosque in SA.
It brings out the worst on all sides.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 30, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Middle East Muslims sure do know how to party.  Yet another reason why Christian Arabs are joining the IDF.
> ...



If radical Islamists continue killing Christians & Jews all over the world, expect another Crusades.  This time with Christians & Jews united against a common enemy.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 1, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



The Backstreet Boys were baptized in the Jordan River of Israel this week.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 3, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Interesting tradition once practised by the Jew John the Baptist.

Saint John the Baptist biography - Jewish prophet and Christian saint Britannica.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 4, 2015)

LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Number of Christians Joining the IDF On the Rise - Defense Security - News - Arutz Sheva


----------

